# 2 heiroglyph turtles from the family fluttering claws



## Roasted_unicor (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

So I'm pretty new to this. I'm babysitting my boyfriend's turtles and he has 1 boy and 1 girl from the same "family", supposed to both be boys but accidents happen 
Anyway I saw one of the turtles sitting on the other turtle fluttering it's claws and making almost like a stabbing motion at the other turtle. 
I had a quick Google around and it either said it was a mating ritual which the girl is ignoring but I'm worried that she won't always and we will end up with some poorly turtle babies 
Or it's aggression. they recently got a new much larger tank so I doubt it's that, it does have some statues and rocks and stuff for them to play with and we do feed them properly. So I'm not sure what the cause would be. 
Is the claw thing normal or do we need to seperate them?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you post some pictures showing their front claws, heads and tails?


----------

